# 10000 series Ariens, about 40 years old. wont start



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for some help. New member.

Last Monday, I was using the orange beast and it was just gobbling up the semi wet snow up here in CT. I ended up running out of gas. I went and got gas and filled up the tank and tried to start it. For the life of me I could not get it to start. I ended up snapping the spring in the recoil starter. I managed to get that fixed, but now the **** thing wont start.

I figured i had flooded the engine, so i gave it about 30min to dry out and then tried again and still nothing.

I had a buddy come over who is better with small engines take a look and we think it might be the spark plug as it wasnt showing any spark. But how could a spark plug go bad just like that?

Any suggestions will be immensely appreciated as it looks like a big storm is coming this thursday.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Issue*

If you don't have a primer, pull the sparkplug and dribble a little gas in it, replace the plug and try it. Alternative would be try a little starter fluid. If it pops off then it's not getting gas through the carb. Do you have a primerbulb on the engine? I have one that if you run out of gas, after refilling the tank you need to prime it a time or two to get gas through the carb to the engine.

Just a thought


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

HCBPH said:


> If you don't have a primer, pull the sparkplug and dribble a little gas in it, replace the plug and try it. Alternative would be try a little starter fluid. If it pops off then it's not getting gas through the carb. Do you have a primerbulb on the engine? I have one that if you run out of gas, after refilling the tank you need to prime it a time or two to get gas through the carb to the engine.
> 
> Just a thought


i took the plug out and sprayed carb cleaner in it, but i will try the gas trick.

i am pretty sure that it gets gas as gas line is full and after a few pull starts it has a heavy smell of gas in my garage. 

After looking at some older manuals, there is no primer where it should have been. It also looks like the carb filter was removed. I could not find the carb bowl anywhere.

I will try with the gas this evening. thank you.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be it is time for the points and condenser to be cleaned or replaced.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd try the spark trick again. Pull the plug and with the wire connected lay it on metal and see if there is a good spark. If not, then there is no reason to mess with dribbling gas or getting a sore arm pulling it over. 
You may have a plug that failed, coil or the points and or condenser gave up the ghost. It's an old (but good) machine and you have to expect a challenge here and there. Just take your time and work through it. If you don't have spark at the plug try another plug, any plug as yes the plug could have failed. 
.





Info on points and condenser:
.


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

i just bought a new plug during lunch and i will try the new plug and a bit of gas into the opening today at home. if that doesnt work i will try to get in down deeper and get to the ignition coil. i feel like this is a personal mission now. i have to fix it myself.


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

OK. well i put in the new spark plug and manually primed the engine. all i got was a broken pull cord. lmfao. always something. my next question is how do i remove the ignition coil assembly to try and replace that?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you watch the video ??


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you watch the video ??


i watched the 2nd video, but it only does the demo of when its out.
i am trying to figure out HOW to get it out hahahaha


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok let me look once I know what engine you have. Please post what engine, HP and the numbers off it.


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

ok so this beast is about 40 years old and i can't find crap on it. the only part that has any identifier is the recoil starter and that leads to this engine:

Tecumseh 5.5 HP HT55C-3088


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

im at the point where i can't seem to get the fly wheel off to get to the points and condenser which most likely needs to get changed out.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

rygar said:


> ok so this beast is about 40 years old and i can't find crap on it. the only part that has any identifier is the recoil starter and that leads to this engine:
> 
> Tecumseh 5.5 HP HT55C-3088


Post all the numbers you can find on it, and I can hook you up with a bunch of manuals..there should be three sets of numbers:

1. "tractor tag" at the rear of the machine.
2. "attachment tag" on the side of the scoop.
3. Tecumseh engine tag on the side of the engine.

Sometimes tags are missing, but hopefully you have some of them..
post *all* the numbers you can find..

If the tag at the rear is missing, look for numbers stamped into the frame, in this area:










numbers stamped into the metal:










Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Loosen the bolt and beat on it with something prying between the flywheel and the engine block (not my first choice) or get a puller as a loan from an auto parts store. 

Multiple ideas here: https://www.google.com/#q=youtube+how+to+remove+snowblower+flywheel

Some engines have the numbers stamped on the cooling shroud with the recoil attached.


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

this is what i thought was the points and condenser, but it looks to have an ignition coil. wtf


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Post all the numbers you can find on it, and I can hook you up with a bunch of manuals..there should be three sets of numbers:
> 
> 1. "tractor tag" at the rear of the machine.
> 2. "attachment tag" on the side of the scoop.
> ...


every single tag is gone. its too bad.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

These are your components
.
.


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Could be it is time for the points and condenser to be cleaned or replaced.


i have it out of the machine...how would i clean it?


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> These are your components
> .
> .


should i try to clean it and hope for the best or replace?

Which parts should be replaced or should i replace all of them?

would you see these are some what standard parts and easy to find or am i up shits creek for getting it running by thursday?


----------



## rygar (Feb 4, 2014)

so i called a local repair shop. seems like no one has the parts and it also sounds that since i took the entire thing off i messed up the engine timing and that needs to get redone. might throw the towel in.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Tecumseh Ignition Points and Condenser Set 30547 30547A 30547B 30548A | eBay
Here are your points and condenser. Your back plate will have the "marks" on it from where you removed your magneto assembly. Remount using your marks. These engines are very forgiving as far as timing goes. Don't throw in the towel yet. MH


----------

